# colnago ep vs cx1 vs c50 for climbing?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Which would be best for climbing?


----------



## Cpt Rico (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah great question i'm also interested, and why? Apart from minimal weight what do you guys think make a good climbing bicycle?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I would look at the cx1 first - then probably an EPS (although not on your list...)

Why - Stiff BBkt; and all over - Light, Oversize HT etc etc.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

All three are excellent bikes that have been used by pros for stage racing. The CX-1 is maybe a little lighter and stiffer, but that might not make much of a difference depending your weight and power characteristics. The CX-1 frame geometry differs slightly from the C50 and Extreme Power lugged frames, and isnt available in as many sizes. I would personally go for the one that fits best.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

They do make the Extreme C still -- Where the 'C' stands for 'Climb.'

But I would guess that the CX-1 is lighter and stiffer than a similar sized Ex-C.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

eff_dee said:


> They do make the Extreme C still -- Where the 'C' stands for 'Climb.'
> 
> But I would guess that the CX-1 is lighter and stiffer than a similar sized Ex-C.



That is "The Rap" the CX-1 is lighter and stiffer.. My team leader owns a shop that sells Colnagos. He used to race on an EP last season. He says the CX-1 is more effective. He's a big strong guy, climber too. Former National Masters TT and Road champ. He can race any bike he wants and he's currently on a CX-1, winning stage races, so...

Don Hanson


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you see the Tour of Turkey today? The CX1 and rider blew them away on the hills and descents...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, that was all the CX-1. LOL


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

The CX-1 is not lugged, so the ride will be harsher and less sophisticated than Colnago's lugged frames. Fewer size selections as well with the CX-1. If ride quality is going to be part of your descision, I would probably go with one of the lugged Colnagos. Also, beware of calimed weights of the CX-1 and EPS. I saw a posting on "Weight Weenies" where a guy posted the following ACTUAL weights: CX-1 (don't remember the size) 1100+grams, EPS (54 traditional) 1240 grams! My 54 traditional EP is 1160grams. Despite the calims, the CX-1 and EPS seem to not really be any lighter than the EP or even the C-50. They all seem to be within 50 grams or so of eachother, so go for ride quality...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just for reference purposes, my C50 was 1,206 grams out of the box without any of the hardware put on it. The hardware was about another 40 grams.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

It should be well known that Colnago don't care about weight. Higher safety factor > lower weight with Colnago it seems. 

I think KennyG is right.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Eps*

Just put in a solid weekend on my new EPS. About 3500 ft of climbing.
This is a Fantastic climbing bike. So is the Ep but I dare say the new front end set up on the EPS gives it even greater abilities descending.
Mine is a 56 with Campy SR 11 , reynolds assault wheels. 16.3 Lbs.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Mulowe said:


> Just put in a solid weekend on my new EPS. About 3500 ft of climbing.
> This is a Fantastic climbing bike. So is the Ep but I dare say the new front end set up on the EPS gives it even greater abilities descending.
> Mine is a 56 with Campy SR 11 , reynolds assault wheels. 16.3 Lbs.


Is that the Eric Zabel colour EPS, PRZA I think? It looks alot lighter in the picture. Beautiful still, but lighter..


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Prza*

Yes it is the PRZA. It is a very intresting color. It has a deep metalic nature to it.
Depending on the lighting it can seem very light or much darker and richer.
In bright sun it literly sparkles.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Mulowe said:


> Yes it is the PRZA. It is a very intresting color. It has a deep metalic nature to it.
> Depending on the lighting it can seem very light or much darker and richer.
> In bright sun it literly sparkles.



Well it looks the dogs nuts if you ask me!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, that was all the CX-1. LOL



Thats why I said CX1 and 'rider'...do you like the CX1?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> Just put in a solid weekend on my new EPS. About 3500 ft of climbing.
> This is a Fantastic climbing bike. So is the Ep but I dare say the new front end set up on the EPS gives it even greater abilities descending.
> Mine is a 56 with Campy SR 11 , reynolds assault wheels. 16.3 Lbs.


I'd climb all day if that was my bike too. Same size as my EP.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> I'd climb all day if that was my bike too. Same size as my EP.


Funny thing is that after being off the bike for a while, I went on a 500 foot climb with my Cristallo and even though I was riding the Cristallo I still wanted it to be over half way up the climb. Don't think it is going to be any better once I build the C50.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> Is that the Eric Zabel colour EPS, PRZA I think? It looks alot lighter in the picture. Beautiful still, but lighter..



Congrats Mulowe - great ride - i hope you like your's as much as I like mine!:thumbsup: 

Here's another pic of mine to show the paint - it really does 'light up' in the sun or with a flash...


----------



## RICHARD IIII (Mar 17, 2009)

I've ordered an EPS in exactly this spec - same wheels and bars and stem (I picked those parts as my name is Richy Reynolds!) I'm picking it up in 2 weeks when I get back from holiday! Does it ride as well as all the reports that are out on the web?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*eps*

Fantastic ride. 
Hard to believe but its stiffer than ep and yet more comfortable. 
Best handling and ride I have ever ridden. Hands down.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

The CX-1 IS lugged - the seat-stay and chain-stau are lugged - different than our competitors. Colnago America.


----------

